# ENW Status?



## Bacris (Jul 20, 2007)

It's sort of dropped off the radar and with most internet-goers being "out of sight, out of mind", I figured I would just post and ask:

How is the site doing financially since the troubles just a short time ago?


----------



## Bacris (Aug 6, 2007)

Bueller?


----------



## Nifft (Aug 7, 2007)

ENWorld's survival is relevant to my interests.

Bump with extreme prejudice.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## BOZ (Aug 14, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Bacris (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one concerned...  I realize that GenCon just happened, but... I don't think I'm asking anything out of line   I'm not asking for dollars & cents (or pounds & quid ) details, just an overall state of ENWorld...


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 21, 2007)

Russ is still out of the country (well, he's in OUR country but he's out of HIS country).  I guess what I'm saying is we probably won't hear much from him until next week.


----------



## Bacris (Aug 21, 2007)

That's fine - just been asking for about a month now


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 21, 2007)

ah, thread necromancy!  Gotcha!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 21, 2007)

Yup, Russ is in Washington DC right now. If I had to guess, I'd put it at "we're better but not fully stable yet." He'd be able to say for sure.


----------

